# Really starting to hate this thing.......



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

So besides all the trouble we went through just getting the thing (A LONG story where the dealer lost a ton of money and someone got fired for not factoring in our trade for a trade) the crap windows that I guess think are pinching someones hand so they refuse to work at times, and the HUGE scratch that some ratard decided went well with our damned minivan. This morning on my wifes way to work Drivers side passenger window BLEW OUT. It filled our kid seat with glass (thank god she was with me) and now we are paying $550.00 or something along those lines for a new damed window. So besides that we are paying for a rental, and the cars going to be at VW for like 3 or 4 days (just dawned on me AFTER the weekend) so we might see the pos Thursday or Friday NEXT week. I'm ready to set this mother on fire and push it off a cliff. :banghead:

If it wernt for the fact that we got it CHEAP (again long story someone got fired) and it had monitors for my almost 2 year old twins. I would be looking for a full sized for van.... OVER it.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Just wondering, why isn't the glass covered under warranty (as well as the rental?)


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

luckeydoug1 said:


> Just wondering, why isn't the glass covered under warranty (as well as the rental?)


The dealer so far has assumed that it wasn't their fault. It has been assumed that something hit the window. Ok so I'm probably going to fight with this one to be honest. My wife was in the #3 lane of 4. It was the drivers side so there was 1 lane between her and the shoulder. Anything coming inbound from the other side like a BB would have had to travel OVER 6 or 7 lanes (I havent counted the east bound side yet) and 2 WIDE shoulders. There isnt any houses or anything that something like that would come from or you would expect that. Also it was 8:00 in the damned morning.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

stray Bullet ?

Honestly, you dont know what hidden stresses are in Glass. Defective manufacturing can be a huge issue.

i would not pay a single cent for new glass, if the dealer is giving you slack, call VWoA !

2200 Ferdinand Porsche Dr
Herndon, VA 20171-5884 map

Phone:
(703) 364-7000


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

Yeah I doubt it was a stray bullet, it happened in one of the nicest areas around for miles. 

Heres the problem with tearing into the dealer. I have a ton of friends that work there one being the guy that overseas parts and service manager, so if it can be covered its going to be. Getting this POS was a huge PITA that got someone fired so I'm trying not to make any waves if i can help it.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

Sounds like a bunch of problems that are completely unrelated to the quality of teh van and more related to your luck.


----------



## ccclerk (Dec 24, 2002)

I've been hit by twice by two very small rocks that have exploded out my side windows. Fortunatly, both were on the passenger side and I was the only one in the car. Both were covered by insurance under my windshield coverage.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

Shifty said:


> Sounds like a bunch of problems that are completely unrelated to the quality of teh van and more related to your luck.


REALLY? cause if you look around this forum there's a ton of crap about how the Routan windows have problems, these problems are what I'm bitchen about. The rest of the BS yeah I can chalk that up to bad luck. This one episode just set us back over $700


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

Make sure you contact VW customer care. The more issues YOU document the easier all the ROUTAN owners will have for a case. And there is a huge case for improvement on this forum.


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

Shifty said:


> Sounds like a bunch of problems that are completely unrelated to the quality of teh van and more related to your luck.





Motorwerks said:


> REALLY? cause if you look around this forum there's a ton of crap about how the Routan windows have problems, these problems are what I'm bitchen about. The rest of the BS yeah I can chalk that up to bad luck. This one episode just set us back over $700


Well any problems reported with the windows, have been driver side only. And has nothing to do with exploding glass.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

doesnt change my views and keep in mind this is about my 14th or 15th VW, (with about 5 or 6 Dodges) I'm pretty brand loyal. I still feel that this thing is a POS :thumbup:


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

Motorwerks said:


> This one episode just set us back over $700


How is this costing so much? The side window in my Z4 ($650 window) was broken recently by a thief and it cost me $50 (my deductable).


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

well the deductible was $500.00 and because we decided early on not to bother with insurance we kinda screwed ourselves. The window itself was $500.00 but I get a discount so it was almost half @ $250.00ish (if I ad the invoice in my hand I could give you exact instead of ish) Labor was almost the same. Plus a rental because my wife is an independent contractor and cant be with out a car for even a day, brings us up to $700.00ish and now we have had to replace the car seat because it was FULL of glass I couldn't get it out to save my life. so that wash also $250.00 so now we are up to $950.00 WoOt! :banghead::banghead::banghead:

BTW now the auto doors are doing weird stuff and the monitors like to not be on. 

FUK this POS. :banghead::banghead:

When this lease is up we are going back to BMW I don't give a $hit if I have to sell my soul to the devil. The service over there was unbelievable. We never had to pay for a rental car and we never had to pay for anything broken.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

Motorwerks said:


> When this lease is up we are going back to BMW I don't give a $hit if I have to sell my soul to the devil. The service over there was unbelievable. We never had to pay for a rental car and we never had to pay for anything broken.


This is true. When the Routan is gone we will probably get a Sport Wagon. No problems with the Routan so far but I’m not sure we want another one. We can give up a seat or two for better MPGs. The mileage on this thing is killing us. Other than that it’s a great van. Obviously our luck has been better than yours. Why no TDI in the CC? That would be our next car if it were possible.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

MRP2001GTi said:


> This is true. When the Routan is gone we will probably get a Sport Wagon. No problems with the Routan so far but I’m not sure we want another one. We can give up a seat or two for better MPGs. The mileage on this thing is killing us. Other than that it’s a great van. Obviously our luck has been better than yours. Why no TDI in the CC? That would be our next car if it were possible.


Mostly because I don't ever want to deal with VW Service again. The worst part about it is that out Parts/Service manager is a good friend of ours and we still get $hit service, so I can only imagine what its like to be someone of the street. Even Ford takes care of us. My F-150 was in for an Oil Change and they called me to ask I could leave the truck a couple more hours so they could change out the Transfercase seals because one of them was kind of starting to leak. 

Hell years ago I borrowed my Moms ranger to run to Vegas (I lived there for a while and my girlfriend was still there)The truck had 15,000 miles on it and it dropped a seal and all of the trans fluid, and ate the tranny. So I dropped it off at 8:00 in the morning. I got a ride back into town to check on it (think pre-cel phone) about 5:00 The service writer handed me the keys and said have a nice day. I was like Uhhhh wait WTF did you fix it what was wrong. He looked at the invoice and said, yup its fixed you got a NEW Trans, Driveline, and U-joints........ FREE and in 8 hours, they also did the best cleaning I have ever seen a dealer do. 

Can you imagine if it had been a VW? The dealer would say Uhh I don't think its our fault, Ill call VWOA and it would have taken a month to get the trans into the car. I NEVER hear of GOOD service at a VW dealer and I have friends at 3 of the local dealers, in every position from Service Tech to Manager. Like I said in I think the first post. This is NOT my first VW. Just my second brand new one and Ill never buy another that's in warranty.


----------



## Altair 4 (Jan 14, 2002)

I'm in my third VW and my dealer's service is actually quite good on actual VW product. I'm not sure how they're acclimating to the Routan, given it's parentage. I think if VW is going meet their plan of 800,00 units a year in this country, they've got to get the dealer service network under control. There are way too many horror stories out on the web. They may get some new members in the fold, but will they be able to keep 'em? 

People like their automotive appliances in this country. Feed the car gas (not premium, either), get the oil changed when they think about it, and run it for 175K. That, in a nutshell, is my wife's '97 Accord....


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

I have an 03 Eurovan and I've taken it to 3 different dealerships for service and they all were terrible.:thumbdown: I got the feeling the the service managers did not want my business. I go to an independent shop for service now which is much cheaper and the service is twice as good.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

borellsoffun said:


> I have an 03 Eurovan and I've taken it to 3 different dealerships for service and they all were terrible.:thumbdown: I got the feeling the the service managers did not want my business. I go to an independent shop for service now which is much cheaper and the service is twice as good.


How do these dealerships stay in business? If I treated my clients like that my business would go under.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

so @ 28,000 of mommy driving this bastard has one hell of a shake. :banghead: 

Seems like every cRoutan has one or two things..... whys mine have to have all of them. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------

